
Experience the Firefox Difference (2006) - tech234a
https://tools.google.com/firefox/fftb/
======
tech234a
I randomly came across this gem of a page while searching for something else.
Although this page is copyrighted 2007, I found the page has been unchanged
(aside from the copyright year), since 2006[1].

[1]:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20061105001549/https://tools.goog...](http://web.archive.org/web/20061105001549/https://tools.google.com/firefox/fftb/)

